# Start your own mobile coffee business



## coffeebean

I'm thinking of growing The Coffee Bean brand by getting some like minded individuals on board to run their own versions of The Coffee Bean mobile espresso bar with all the help and support they need to run a successful mobile coffee business. I am offering 3 different packages: Ape 50 £10495 +VAT, Ape TM £13495 + VAT, and Coffee Trike £10999 + VAT. All vehicles will be brand new, fully sign written with The Coffee Bean livery, and kitted out so that you can start trading straight away. I will offer ongoing support,a page on The Coffee Bean website to advertise your business and discounted coffee supplies. If anyone is interested and wants further details, take a look at the link and download a brochure...and please get in touch!!

all the best

Andy

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Join-The-Coffee-Bean.html


----------



## Clement VIII

I love the bicycle/bar combination







.

If only I had £11k on hand, I would jump at the chance! (Though I have no previous experience as a professional Barista anyway).


----------



## coffeebean

You would receive full training - I had no experience as a professional Barista when I started The Coffee Bean in 2008. Overheads are pretty low with this sort of business so it's a good way to start!


----------



## coffeebean

Anyone interested in setting up their own mobile coffee business - low overheads and good returns - give me a shout!!


----------



## coffeebean

If you would prefer to have your own brand - I can supply the "business in a box" minus the sign writing and webpage......


----------



## jimrobo

Looks great! I would be very tempted but I'm bot sure about demand in my area


----------



## coffeebean

Where are you? I thought the same where I am in Aberdare but it gets pretty busy!


----------



## jimrobo

I'm based just outside Manchester. My main job starts at 2 ish each day so I always have mornings off but Im looking to fill the gap!


----------



## coffeebean

As long as there are people around or somewhere for cars to pull in, you can't go far wrong!


----------



## jimrobo

ok well I guess maybe we should have a chat? Can you pm me your email address and I'll send an email off?


----------



## snobscoffee

Does anyone have experience in running a mobile coffee market? As in, a coffee machine/stall you set up in each place you go and its still mobile...

Any tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## coffeebean

Do you mean a stall/table as opposed to a mobile unit like my van?

Andy


----------



## coffeebean

Anyone thinking about starting their own coffee business? Give me a shout!


----------



## remdex

Hi there,

I've been wanting to set a coffee business for a few years now. I've been down the mobile route when I came across Cafe2U but knew I could better myself for a whole lot less and have freedom to do what I want without paying penalties or franchise fees.

I have over 7 years coffee experience both working in and setting up coffee operations for other people so please get in touch at [email protected] for a chat and see how/if we can work together.

Cheers.


----------



## Pjordan

coffeebean said:


> Anyone thinking about starting their own coffee business? Give me a shout!


High, am interested in getting my hands on a Piaggio fitted with an Astoria,mazzer grinders with my own branding - we already have 2 shops so will get our logo plastered all over it.could you please give me a price on this. Thanks. Paul @108


----------



## coffeebean

Hi,

I can get you either the Ape 50 or TM depending on what you want. Do you already have the grinders and Astoria machine or would you want to be quoted for them too? I usually have the Piaggios fitted out with Fracino equipment but it wouldn't be a problem to source different machines for you. The Ape 50 is £10495+vat fully kitted out and the Ape TM is £13495 + VAT. There may be a slight difference from this price due to the Astoria and Mazzer you are after but I will look into prices for these and let you know! You can see the vehicles here http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Join-The-Coffee-Bean.html Wouldn't be a problem to put your own branding on instead of mine!! Let me know which vehicle you are interested in

cheers

Andy


----------

